# Low FPS while playing Diablo II Online



## JayZor (Apr 8, 2007)

In every 3 minutes, my FPS goes down to 0-5... during 20 seconds.... every 3 minutes no exception. 

***?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

welcome to tsf jayzor.try the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back with full system specs.

edit:have you scanned for viruses and spyware if not do so.


----------

